# What's this? Gretel, A new convert?



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

A huge thanks to everyone that helped me with my transition to THK (or lack thereof!) namely Heather and Val, anyone else who offered guidance. 

My 10lb box of Keen arrived today, Godric I knew would enjoy but I decided for kicks to replace Gretels night meal with a serving of THK - she WOLFED it. Quite delicious it would appear. I was worried she's be weary about consistency as she's never had soft food, nope. 

I'm really happy with the changes in my boy and hope to see them continue to improve. He had 2 or 3 kibble meals while we were waiting on his THK to arrive and he's suffering from it, hopefully he'll be back to himself in a day or so when it's out of his system.

Just the few days we were on Embark the results were undeniable, it made my little one a happy boy for the first time since we've had him - his "potty" didn't hurt. I'm just kicking myself I didn't try sooner.

Anyway, THK has another loyal :] It worked for us.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yay! Just be aware it will take a bit longer for his tummy to adjust to Keen because the fiber is lower than it is in the Embark, but he should do fine on it after a few days! Keep us updated :-D


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, thats great that youre getting benefits already! Glad all three of you are happy with the new food


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

:cheer: So glad its a hit with Gretel too! I hope Godrics tum tum settles soon on the Keen. Its so good to hear you've found something that will help his tummy be normal after so much trouble with his tummy. Hurray Honest Kitchen!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay! That's great news! Please update us on how they continue to do.


----------

